# Vorschrift für 24V und 230V/400V



## MatMer (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Firma soll die Logo in den vorhanden Verteilerkasten installiert werden.

Welche Vorschriften gibt es dabei für die Trennung des 24V Steuerkreises und des 400V Lastkreises, also wie muss ich die beiden von einandern trennen.

Das ganze soll in den vorahnden Verteilerkasten wo bisher nur der Sicherungsautomat für den 3-Leiter Verbraucher drin ist.

(keine Angst ich werde es auch nicht selber verdrahten, es geht mir nur um die Vorschriften)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## edi (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die Isolierung aller Leitungen muss immer für die höchste eingesetzte 
Spannung geeignet sein, also die 24 V Leitungen müssen genaus so isoliert sein wie die 400 V Leitungen.
Aus EMV Gründen sollte man die Leitungen jedoch getrennt von einander verlegen.......


----------

